# British Airways to Charleston, SC



## saxman (Oct 19, 2018)

Well this one came out of nowhere. I saw that BA was going to announce another US city. I did not expect Charleston, but this is what the 787 was designed for. We'll see how this one performs.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/british-airways-to-charleston/


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2018)

Is this another example of what DA calls, "Vanity Flight's"?


----------



## caravanman (Oct 19, 2018)

Seems to be targeting folks who fancy a long weekend in London, very good flight times for that.

Always nice to have more USA city flight options, but the fares do seem rather high at this moment...

I read somewhere that Norweigan were having a lot of success on their transatlantic flights, so maybe this is B.A's response, to find more city pairs?

Ed.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 19, 2018)

I think they have a shot here. Its only 2x a week.

Plus this would be part of the OneWorld TATL Joint Venture so you are really spreading the risk around here.


----------



## DCAKen (Oct 19, 2018)

Coincidentally (or not), Charleston is the home of Boeing's 787 assembly plant.

https://www.boeing.com/company/about-bca/south-carolina-production-facility.page


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 19, 2018)

$1000+ airline fees? They do have their nerve advertising such things. My belief has always been that and fees or any "taxes" (not specifically on your flight i.e. a "portion" of their general taxes) should be prohibited as misleading advertising and such things included in the advertised cost. That goes for those rental car fees and "resort fees" at hotels and any "additional costs" for undercoating, delivery, washing, etc on new cars.


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2018)

DCAKen said:


> Coincidentally (or not), Charleston is the home of Boeing's 787 assembly plant.
> 
> https://www.boeing.com/company/about-bca/south-carolina-production-facility.page


Hard to imagine what that had to do with the decision to start that route there, other than maybe some joint publicity of the fact...

Of course, they might have been able to avoid a single ferry flight by using it in service, although not sure if that would be 'legal', or whether the aircraft would have to be in the UK first to be properly registered.

One other possibility, although I have no idea if this is ever done in the airline industry (like it is in the bus industry, for example), would be to have one extra aircraft in Charleston, so that the entire fleet could be cycled thru there for any factory warranty or upgrade work....I kind of doubt that...they would probably have factory tech's at BA's home base to perform anything like that....


----------

